# WineX: forse bug

## Dani Tsevech

emerge -f /usr/portage/app-emulation/winex-cvs/winex-cvs-3.0.ebuild

risolve le dipendenze, ma non scarica winex vero e proprio senza restituire alcun output. E' capitato anche ad altri? Lo segnalo su bugzilla?

----------

## maur8

Se non sbaglio winex-cvs è "mascherato" x questo non te lo fa scaricare/installare. Modifica /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask commentando la linea di winex-cvs e poi fai l'emerge.

----------

## cerri

Esatto.

```
# emerge winex-cvs

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "winex-cvs" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

```

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Però avevo specificato il percorso completo, bisogna smascherarlo cmq? Perchè con liveice (masked) non ho cambiato nessun file...

----------

## Sym

E' vero, mi sembra di aver letto da qualche parte che specificando il percorso completo dell' ebuild si bypassava il mascheramento. Bhu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## enx89

 *Sym wrote:*   

> E' vero, mi sembra di aver letto da qualche parte che specificando il percorso completo dell' ebuild si bypassava il mascheramento. Bhu  

 

Confermo!! Attualmente ho installato evolution 1.3, che e` mascherato, semplicemente specificando il percorso completo dell' ebuild! la stessa cosa ho dovuto fare per le dipendenze che erano tutte mascherate  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

ENx

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Quindi è un bug?

----------

## enx89

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> emerge -f /usr/portage/app-emulation/winex-cvs/winex-cvs-3.0.ebuild
> 
> risolve le dipendenze, ma non scarica winex vero e proprio senza restituire alcun output. E' capitato anche ad altri? Lo segnalo su bugzilla?

 

Secondo me e` normale, visto che l'opzione -f scarica solo il pacchetto da installare, ma in questo caso di pacchetti non ce ne sono!!! Scarica i sorgenti da cvs!!

Secondo me non e` un bug!

Ciao ENx

----------

## maur8

Si è vero -f scarica solo il pacchetto, ma non bisogna chiamare emerge.

Prova ad usare 

```
ebuild percorso_ebuild merge
```

e vedi che succede

----------

## Josuke

Il problema sostanziale sembra essere che l'ebuild non scarica nemmeno il winex-cvs...io ho risolto scaricandolo a mano andando su sourceforge e poi rilanciando l'ebuild

----------

## maur8

ok come non detto...   :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

hehe. Non ho comunque indagato mi è sembrato che il problema fosse il login nel cvs ma tanto poi me lo ha compilato e me ne sono disinteressato...fatto sta che comunque non mi va..probabilmente mi dicevano per un problema di compatibilità con le nuove glibc...sticazz oserei dire   :Laughing: 

----------

